# Stowa Flieger Weiss



## gfabbri (Apr 21, 2018)

Announced today on Instagram & live on the website - I am so tempted!!! I've been looking for a white dial in this size... What do you all think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I like it, I like it alot


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

I like it. I think blued hands would really pop with that dial. I just received my Classic 40 black dial in the mail yesterday. Had this been an option at the time, I may have gotten it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful. I need this white flieger. Would imagine blued hands would be an option by request, though black ones pictured look great.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

It's an option on the website


----------



## Barbour (May 31, 2018)

Very tempting...not sure prefer blue hands on the white dial...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice gimmick but not on top of my wish list. Dislike the two color seconds hand.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Red second hand will pop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Good point Mike.

Red would be too much for me.
All blue or another luminova like old radium may be better.

Do you think there will be a no date version?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fikk said:


> Good point Mike.
> 
> Red would be too much for me.
> All blue or another luminova like old radium may be better.
> ...


No clue, yet. No date version should be no big deal and might even look better balanced. We will discuss or see what's possible when hiking in Engelsbrand ?

If a completely black or blue seconds hand would be added, no date and the ETA 2804, well, that's a „completely" different thing then. Just saying.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope so.
I had serious doubts about coming this year but yesterday I finally got the confirmation that I will be able to come.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting.. but needs more contrast on the numerals - lume on white is too faint. 

Also, this might be better with a silver dial, not white.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

I agree that the numbers look to faint. I wonder if thickening the black border around the numbers would help.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hopefully a no-date will be available. Would imagine also that soon a 43mm Sport will be released. I think it's really great that Stowa is providing these additional options in their Flieger line. Cheers to Jorg and his team. Understandable that there have been a few criticisms of each. Isn't the point however of all these variations, that no one version is intended to be perfectly appealing to every individual? Variety is the spice of life and beauty is in the eyes of the beholder as they say.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

I really want to like it, but to me it's a miss. 

A white Stowa Flieger sounds great but the white markets and numerals look odd to me - If it had Stowas hands and a dial closer to that of the IWC it would be so much better.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think it's a very cool, unique option!
One doesn't get a watch like this for readability, imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

I really like it - especially with the blued hands like the one posted on Instagram. If it's available in the 43mm Sport/200m version, I'd consider selling my flieger sport and replacing it with the white dial.

At some point it's a "flieger inspired" watch more than a flieger - so 43mm, 200m wr, screw down crown, white dial, logo, date... I'll take it. I know spartan dials/purity is popular, but I'll take the weird version myself.


----------



## Raku (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not a fan to be honest.
Cream numerals and second hand on white dial? 
Should have made them black and kept the batons filled with lume as they are now.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator (May 25, 2018)

I'm not into it. If the numerals were black it would be better. They could even do black outline filled with lume, like the indices on an Explorer II, though that might be too busy for a flieger. In any case, I don't think there is enough contrast between the numerals and the dial. The seconds hand also blends right in - it should be fully blued.

The idea of a white flieger sounds awesome, but the execution is off here. I'm a huge fan of the Sinn 556 weiss - some ques from that would make this come off much better.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

I was looking for a nice white dial watch, and had hoped that this would be it, but alas its not.

I would also prefer single colour seconds hand and black numerals, its nice, but not enough to make me buy it


----------



## Don Draper (Sep 19, 2017)

I like it but that new logo is just not working for me, IMHO it would look better if it only said "Stowa". Nice watch though : )


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> Red second hand will pop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I like it but reminds me a bit of the Partitio which I prefer. Even comes with hidden's red hand


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

yongsoo1982 said:


> I like it but reminds me a bit of the Partitio which I prefer. Even comes with hidden's red hand
> View attachment 13235931


There is a new Partito coming aswell though .. isn't there? A bit bigger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

yongsoo1982 said:


> I like it but reminds me a bit of the Partitio which I prefer. Even comes with hidden's red hand
> View attachment 13235931


Second hand too long 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DeepThought said:


> There is a new Partito coming aswell though .. isn't there? A bit bigger?


Why not reading about the Stowa novelties 2018 on their web site and you are in the know ?

41mm with small seconds.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

stuffler said:


> No clue, yet. No date version should be no big deal and might even look better balanced. We will discuss or see what's possible when hiking in Engelsbrand ?
> 
> If a completely black or blue seconds hand would be added, no date and the ETA 2804, well, that's a „completely" different thing then. Just saying.


Can you please speak to Joerg during the hike? If possible, I will join you in getting one as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bhanu Chopra said:


> Can you please speak to Joerg during the hike? If possible, I will join you in getting one as well.


Consider it done.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I do like the lumed seconds hand on Flieger models, but agree this does not allow for sufficient contrast as it pertains to white dial version. Perhaps applying lume to only center part of hand, while leaving proximal and distal portions blue or black would be a possible compromise? Just a thought.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Consider it done.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received a package from FedEx.




























Now I'm a happy camper but owe my wife an explanation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow nice watch, congratulations!
Mine shall arrive y next Tuesday.
Did you get the free engraving?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

nevillesc_ng said:


> Wow nice watch, congratulations!
> Mine shall arrive y next Tuesday.
> Did you get the free engraving?


Congratulations nevillesc! Please post some pictures when it arrives.

I didn't know there is an engraving offered under I read your post.

There's a Fl 23883 engraved at the watch case, which I did not order. I was wondering if I got a wrong one from Stowa. Now I'm even happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng (Jan 28, 2012)

Sure will do.
You have a good weekend.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

@wkw, 

Yours look really sharp. Congratulations. The C3 coated lumed seconds hand contrasts better than I anticipated against white dial in your photos. How do you think this looks in person?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

tsteph12 said:


> @wkw,
> 
> Yours look really sharp. Congratulations. The C3 coated lumed seconds hand contrasts better than I anticipated against white dial in your photos. How do you think this looks in person?


Hi tsteph12,

Thanks

The printed numbers, triangle do blend into the white dial but not entirely due to the green-yellowish C3 ascent. Same applies to the hand sets.

The contrast is obviously not as significant when comparing with Icarus or black dial Flieger.

One thing I like is that the lume at low light condition looks really good. I'll snap a quick picture later.

After 4 days of ownership of this watch, my initial comment is that the white dial edition is a great watch at a very reasonable price point, just like all other Stowa products. However, it may not be an ideal choice for those who is looking for their first pilot watch.

My 2 cents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevillesc_ng (Jan 28, 2012)

I would definitely get the white dial after having the black one😁


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

nevillesc_ng said:


> I would definitely get the white dial after having the black one?


Good looking pair. Congratulations!

Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

wkw said:


> Just received a package from FedEx.
> 
> Now I'm a happy camper but owe my wife an explanation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Just wondering, what is your wrist size?

DT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering, what is your wrist size?
> 
> ...


Hi DT,

It's 7".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Would appreciate a photo of watch glowing in all its luminescent glory when you get a chance "wkw". Thank you.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

tsteph12 said:


> Would appreciate a photo of watch glowing in all its luminescent glory when you get a chance "wkw". Thank you.


Please find an amateur iPhone photos.

All 3 watches were exposed to a desk lamp for 10 seconds before the pictures were taken

1: 2014 Flieger with black dial










2: 2009 Icarus










3: 2018 Flieger white, hot off the press










Seems like the white dial version got the best visibility in the dark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

^ Outstanding! Thank you for sharing. You have a nice collection.

Edit: To those who received, did you go with basic or top grade movement? Worth the extra charge, more accurate? I'm leaning toward getting and maybe with blued hands. Overthinking as usual.


----------



## nevillesc_ng (Jan 28, 2012)

I got the black dial with top grade movement but after you strapped it on your wrist you see nothing. Hence I got the white dial with only basic movement. I can’t tell much difference in accuracy because both within COSC spec. I got the blue hands on both and they look so good at least in my eyes. I’m very happy with both watches.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I ordered mine with basic movement as I am happy with ‘basic’. Most of my Stowa watches are equipped with basic 2824 and all of them worked flawlessly.

My heart went for black hands, which match with the minute index. However, I ordered mine with blue hands instead. It’s not a big deal as the flamed blue color is exceptionally beautiful.

I am very pleased with this watch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

That's interesting guys that yours have the blued hands. In the photos both of you have posted, the hands look black to me on my computer screens. They must need a particular angle of light to show blue. Enjoy your new weiss Fliegers.


----------



## nevillesc_ng (Jan 28, 2012)

The indoor lighting is a yellowish but at least the blue hands can be seen.


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a feeling this will be my next purchase. The 9.2mm hand wind option would make for a great dess/casual option.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Do you prefer blue or black hands ?

I'd go for blue


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Love the blued hands on this one. Initially I dismissed this watch but I might get one at some point.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Do you prefer blue or black hands ?
> 
> I'd go for blue
> 
> ...


Mike, did you ask Joerg about custom Weiss Flieger?

Cheers, Bhanu

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Bhanu Chopra said:


> Can you please speak to Joerg during the hike? If possible, I will join you in getting one as well.


Any word on a no-date version, Gents?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Any word on a no-date version, Gents?


Luisa informed me via email earlier this month that a no-date version was not in the plans currently. No date would have been my choice if available.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't ask Jörg but spoke to Viveca and some other team members and the answer was that a no date is not in the pipeline *yet*. However, the 2804-2 is an option, still a date though.

We discussed the completely black/blue seconds hand and finally agreed that it will become a different looking face with all hands in black/blue. I then proposed a white tipped black/blue seconds hand.


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

wkw said:


> Please find an amateur iPhone photos.
> 
> All 3 watches were exposed to a desk lamp for 10 seconds before the pictures were taken
> 
> ...


Oh wow. They did some killer lume there. Like several said in the posts above, like the cream dial but wish those numerals were more like the IWC. But man that is lit charged up ⌚

Creative grammar brought to by iOS


----------

